# picked up a new trick tonight



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I had some bubbles deeper in the finish that just wouldn't go away with the torch. So I heated up a metal spatula with the heat gun and they took care of them no problem. I liked this so much, I'm thinking about using it as my first assault on the bubbles. Down side is it can cook the epoxy on the spatula, but I just wiped it off between heatings.


----------



## kings_n_cobes (Feb 15, 2010)

are you sure you diddnt take a dump on the finnish lol


----------



## kings_n_cobes (Feb 15, 2010)

kidding just heard the rumor


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Foxhillfisher said:


> are you sure you diddnt take a dump on the finnish lol


Jealous


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Foxhillfisher said:


> kidding just heard the rumor


That lie was started by you, so I guess you did.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Foxhillfisher said:


> kidding just heard the rumor


One day, if you keep trying, you may catch something worth talking about. Till then, I'm calling you spot. LOL


----------



## beach_chic (Sep 1, 2007)

lol, ha ha.. "spot" thats funny


----------

